# Halloween Tragedy In Pelham, NH



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

A 10 year old boy was killed trick or treating last night when hit by a falling tree in Pelham, NH. The tree was felled by high winds. Identity is not being released until notification of the family.


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

Horrible


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The family suffered a double hit.

*Tree victim kin seek prayers after 2nd tragedy*








*By Jessica Van Sack
*Monday, November 2, 2009

The heartbroken grandmother of the adorable 10-year-old trick-or-treater killed by a falling tree on Halloween in Pelham, N.H., said her family is asking for prayers after enduring two tragedies in one week.

Tree victim kin seek prayers after 2nd tragedy - BostonHerald.com


----------

